# Yeti SB5c XC Build



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Time to retire my Ibis Mojo SL built to 21 lbs. Fantastic bike with the DW-Link suspension, but thought I would try out the newer Geo & 650B of the Yeti.
Going to build this similar to the Ibis, as I will be racing this in XC & XC Marathon races. Some cool Enduro type builds of the SB5c over on the Yeti forum. Seems this is a very versatile bike and is suppose to climb as well as the DW-Link.
I mostly ride in the Canadian Rockies so going to build this with 150mm fork and with 5" travel in the rear hopefully this will be fast going up and down hills.
I'm 150 lbs. and having raced Dirt Bikes in XC & Moto for many years I'm not a big basher and crasher. Over the years I've had great luck with several Weenie parts and will be using a few on this build.
This is a medium, claimed weight is 5.1 lbs.
Actual weight with the new Fox Float EVOL/DPS = 5.26 Lbs.
I will also be testing the DT XR Carbon shock as well = 5.04 lbs.
Weights are without seatpost clamp and rear axle.


----------



## Pezzer (Sep 25, 2015)

lookin good!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice pics also and on scale!!! :thumbsup: I hope no one gets offended.
Any preview on the build?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have not sorted everything yet. I had ordered Extralite hubs but they are no longer available (in blue). Switched to Tune Kong rear/Princess Skyline straight pull, but these are also an issue getting. 6-8 weeks delivery, I'm 3 weeks in. I'm considering Sapim Super CX-Ray. LB XC 650B rims have been ordered. This should be sub 1200 grams.
Cranks and BB will be S-Works carbon with Garbaruk DM NW 28 or 30T.
Almost ready to order DT Swiss 150mm fork.
Going to start with Rocket Ron EVO 2.25 tires. I still need to figure out tires for rockier terrain-possibly Nobby Nics. Tubliss or EVO tubes.
XTR 9000 brakes. XTR 9000 shifter/rear der. XX1 cassette. KMC X11SL chain.
Enve bars with the beefier 16 gram Extralite grips. I have had great luck with these sticking with hair spray. Have heard nothing but trouble with the 7 gram version not sticking. Tune Bubi headset ordered but this is also an issue getting from Tune.
Seriously considering adding weight to this and going with a dropper post. This frame has internal routing for dropper. Looking KS LEV Integra or Thompson Covert. On the Thompson it looks like the entire top can be tossed and replaced with a carbon craddle, POP yokes and Ti bolts. I have most of these seatpost parts already from other builds. SLR Kit Carbono Flow or Tune Speedneedle.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, I will be following this thread with great interest! Looks like an awesome build in the progress. have you considered Kappius hubs?

I def think you should put a dropper on, the bike becomes so much more versatile with it. Plus, the weight sits dead center on the bike, where it does very little harm. Have a look at YEP Components if you still haven't settled on a dropper. I've been running mine since August and it's been fantastic so far. Superb remote, very light action required to drop it, and it doesn't bust your balls on the way up. Held up well in cold winter weather too.


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

Consider Carbon-Ti hubs, new versions. I prefer them to Tune set, just because it's something different 

Get X01 cassette, make it all black


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Race Face Turbine dropper is great. Smooth and works well in the cold. Lighter as well.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I am curious if the DT shock performance is worth the 100g weight savings compared to the new fox. I love the new yeti frames. If they weren't as expensive as pounds of cocaine, I would probably get one.


----------



## AlexCase (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely Following this build. Looks awesome so far! Only, there's just a little too much light in those pics... if only you could take them in some sort of, cave maybe?  SORRY! Couldn't help myself. 

Anyway at least since you've got both shocks you have the option of using the Fox again if the DT doesn't work out so great. But, the only downside's Ive heard about the DT's are with heavy riders. But at 150lb you should be fine.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Crossmaxx - The Kappius hubs are really cool looking. They are not in the same weight range as Extralite or Tune and I was hoping for straight pull spokes with Radial lacing on the front non-disc side. However I have a Fatbike build part way done and those might be my FB hubs. I have heard of YET droppers and will look into those further.

Diskox - If Tune can't deliver the new Straight pull CarbonTi is on the short list.
XO1 in black would be nice, but I got a good price on a new XX1 last year.

Bogeydog - I will have another look at the RF dropper. Do you have sizes/specs on yours and actual weight?

Moefosho - At a retail price of $6500.00 for the frame/shock I think pounds of cocaine might be cheaper. Can't imagine Yeti is selling many at that price. The shop that sponsors me gives me great deals, but it was still going to be crazy expensive. I went outside the country to get mine.
I'm curious as well about the DT Carbon shock performance vs the Fox. On my Ibis I had 3 shocks to test, the DT Carbon, RS Monark and Fox Float. ( This is going back a couple of years ) The Fox was terrible. RS was decent but the clear winner for me was the DT. That being said I don't think the DT is the best shock for heavier riders. DT is probably best for riders under 160 - 170 lbs.
This new FOX shock is much improved over there previous shocks, so if its better than the DT it will be staying on the bike.
Thanks for all the replies Guys.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry I don't have the weight of the RF Turbine dropper.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that if you're considering the RF Turbine dropper, you should go for the 9.8 Fall Line dropper instead. Both Easton and Race Face are licensing the technology from 9.8, but I've heard people having issues with the air seals on the Easton, and I think I've read that the RF has had some issues as well.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

You should also consider the Pillar Megalite SS spokes for your wheels.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

xc71 said:


> Moefosho - At a retail price of $6500.00 for the frame/shock I think pounds of cocaine might be cheaper. Can't imagine Yeti is selling many at that price.


You must be in Canada! $6500 gets an X01 build in USD.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the tribe. Watching with great enthusiasm. My ASR5 Carbon is at 19lbs right now. I dream of someday building an SB5C!!

Oh, and I've been riding the DT XR-Carbon (older model) on my build for the last 2 years. I'm not 100% sure I have the pressure set correctly. I've recently made a big change in the pressure to see the difference but have not had the opportunity to ride it yet. I also approached Push Ind. about some mods but they have not responded.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

IRaphl - I was looking at those as well, but seemed harder to source in straight pull.

Moefo - Yep Canada.

BlownCivic - Thanks.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Was checking over the frame fasteners and the Ti shock pins and bolts look very nice. The bolt heads have "Yeti Cycles" engraved in them.
I was surprised to find 4 M6 x 20mm steel bolts holding the FOX Switch unit in place. Changed them out for Ti bolts.
Replaced the 2 water bottle bolts with Nylon bolts.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

xc71 said:


> IRaphl - I was looking at those as well, but seemed harder to source in straight pull.


I sourced mine from there:

??????????|Top Venturer International Limited|Pillar spoke|nipple Trader|imb2b

This is Ole who pointed me to them. You can find his thread here about his wheel build:

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/1062g-29-xc-race-wheels-947446.html


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

xc71 said:


> IRaphl - I was looking at those as well, but seemed harder to source in straight pull.
> 
> Moefo - Yep Canada.
> 
> BlownCivic - Thanks.


They're not that hard to find in Europe, but their middle section is 1.6/0.9. I wouldn't trust a spoke that thin.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

S-Works PF BB = 71.6 grams.
S-Works cranks, photo includes spindle fixing bolt and dust cover. = 362.5 grams.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

LB rims showed up. 650b XC 27mm, 28 hole, 3K matte. Very pleased how they turned out. Nancy from LB was fantastic to deal with. Dealt with her a couple of years ago as well with the same results.
313.8 & 318.3 grams.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Front dérailleur mount is a bit of an eye sore. I don't even want to know what Yeti Canada wants for one of their covers if they even stock them. Made my own cover from a piece of carbon.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Matte black paint would likely be even lighter.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looking build. Were the LB rims a special "lightweight" build? Great weight for a 27mm inner width rim.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

TigWorld said:


> Great weight for a 27mm inner width rim.


My guess is that he got the 27 mm outer 22 mm inner width.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Matte black paint would likely be even lighter.


For sure, although it would take alot of paint to fill in the 6mm hole that go's all the way through the frame  The carbon piece I made has 3M backing on it, so it was an easy peel & stick.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Tig. Correct doccoraje, 27mm outer. Claimed weight is 320 grams.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

7g Extralite grips stick well with regular wood glue. I have used them for several years with no problems even in long races in the rain.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Better late than never. It was a painful 10 weeks waiting for my Tune hubs but a big improvement on the 7 months I waited for the last set of Tune hubs I ordered.
Kong rear 12 x 142, XD driver, 28 hole.
Princess Skyline straight pull front 15 x 100, 28 hole.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice. Those hubs look great. Do you need to remove the DS bearing on the front hub to get the spokes in or does Tune have some other arrangement?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Nice. Those hubs look great. Do you need to remove the DS bearing on the front hub to get the spokes in or does Tune have some other arrangement?


Thanks. Just need to remove the axle, the bearing stays in.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet. Have you decided on spokes yet?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Sweet. Have you decided on spokes yet?


 I have ordered Sapim Super CX-Ray with DT Swiss Alum nipples.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Parts are slowly showing up via the Tug Boat from Europe.
Garbaruk DM, NW, 28T = 47.1 grams.
Cranks complete with Lightning lock ring = 411.7 grams.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Is the Lightning lockring lighter than the Specialized? I have both (and both tools).


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Is the Lightning lockring lighter than the Specialized? I have both (and both tools).


my Lightning weighs 4.2gms and my cranks with a 32t Garb melon ring weighs 404g.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So that setup is for a 68mm BB? Mine's a 73, and I have a set of Specialized road cranks. I had a 25mm spacer made by Mattias and a custom 25mm longer Ti bolt made by a local machinist. The only way I can keep it from loosening off is with red Loctite. I guess there's enough flex in my interface extension that nothing else works. I have the same Garbaruk ring but I'm not about to take it apart to weigh it.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> Is the Lightning lockring lighter than the Specialized? I have both (and both tools).


Yes, the Specialized lock ring is 6.1 grams.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> So that setup is for a 68mm BB? Mine's a 73, and I have a set of Specialized road cranks. I had a 25mm spacer made by Mattias and a custom 25mm longer Ti bolt made by a local machinist. The only way I can keep it from loosening off is with red Loctite. I guess there's enough flex in my interface extension that nothing else works. I have the same Garbaruk ring but I'm not about to take it apart to weigh it.


Also running the S-Works cranks on a Scott Spark RC with a threaded 73mm BB. I used the MTN cranks with a 5mm spacer (4mm would have been better) and the stock bolt - works great.


----------



## 13JMH (Jun 14, 2015)

Killer thread! Curious to know what rotors you are planning on running?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Brakes are XTR 9000, SIC rotors, SIC pads, ProTi rotor bolts.
These SIC rotors are not the Kettle carbon rotors from Illinois, the company that purchased the technoloy from Kettle is based in NY. They use different vendors and processes making these than Kettle. I placed these on a piece of glass and they are perfectly flat/true, lets hope they stay like that as that was an issue with some of the Kettle rotors. The pads are completely different than the Kettle pads as well.
The last version of the Kettle F-series rotors and Metal pads wasn't to bad, but the CS had gone into the dumpster by that point. I tested the waters with SIC emailing them 3 or 4 times before purchasing and every time they got back to me with in 2 days, usually the next day. I have placed two different orders with them. The first took 4 days. The second took 5 days to deliver ( this was to Montana, not Canada). After they had my money I wanted to test their CS further, so I sent them a couple of questions to see if I would get a reply - they emailed back the next day. Maybe if Kettle took this approach they would still be around ?? SIC has delivered what I ordered with fast and cheap shipping and has had great CS - now lets see how they work.
For those wondering why the rear brake appears to be lighter than the front, they are set up Moto style. Hoses are un-cut.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

DT Swiss fork, tapered, 15mm TA, 150mm with a crown lock-out. Very happy with the weight at 1583.7 grams with un-cut steer tube.
Cane Creek 110 ZS 44/56.
Sapim Super CX-Ray 264mm = 3.7 grams. 4 grams with the DT Swiss nipple.
Schwalbe EVO 27.5 tube.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

xc71 said:


> For those wondering why the rear brake appears to be lighter than the front, they are set up Moto style. Hoses are un-cut.


Had to Google Moto style to find out what it is, never heard the phrase before. But then, I'm from the UK, and right hand operating the front brake is normal right across Europe, on road bikes and MTB. I found it really unnerving when we hired bikes in the US and found the brakes were on the 'wrong' levers


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

MichaelV8V said:


> But then, I'm from the UK, and right hand operating the front brake is normal right across Europe, on road bikes and MTB. I found it really unnerving when we hired bikes in the US and found the brakes were on the 'wrong' levers


I'm sorry, but have you been to anywhere else in Europe except the UK? The normal setup, at least in Germany and Scandinavia, is right lever goes to rear brake and left lever to front brake. I'm fairly sure it's the Brits running the abnormal Moto style setup.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep HC Internal, 30.9mm, 125mm drop. Weight is with full length cable & housing. Going to be switching to Powercordz cable for this dropper as well as shifter.
The head on this was beefy at 82 grams, gonna toss the whole thing and replace with a lower carbon cradle, Ti bolts and KCNC or POP style upper yokes @ 32 grams. I have to get shorter bolts & I prefer the round POP style yokes which I have on order, weight will likely be just under 30 grams with those. Not a bad weight at 424.3 grams.
Quality looks great on this dropper and its nice it comes with the Quaxer light weight housing. Andrea at Yep was great to deal with.
Thanks Crossmaxx for reminding me about this dropper. I recall reading reviews in 2014 on MTBR and PB on it, but had forgot about Yep as you never see them for sale anywhere with their direct to customer sales.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

xc71 said:


> Yep HC Internal, 30.9mm, 125mm drop. Weight is with full length cable & housing. Going to be switching to Powercordz cable for this dropper as well as shifter.
> The head on this was beefy at 82 grams, gonna toss the whole thing and replace with a lower carbon cradle, Ti bolts and KCNC or POP style upper yokes @ 32 grams. I have to get shorter bolts & I prefer the round POP style yokes which I have on order, weight will likely be just under 30 grams with those. Not a bad weight at 424.3 grams.
> Quality looks great on this dropper and its nice it comes with the Quaxer light weight housing. Andrea at Yep was great to deal with.
> Thanks Crossmaxx for reminding me about this dropper. I recall reading reviews in 2014 on MTBR and PB on it, but had forgot about Yep as you never see them for sale anywhere with their direct to customer sales.


What carbon cradle is that? Looking to modify my Yep as well. Thanks.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

rapsac said:


> What carbon cradle is that? Looking to modify my Yep as well. Thanks.


 Its the J&L. Looks like I'm going to have to remove a little material from the top of the post so the cradle fits into it better.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Great looking build. I'm very keen to hear how the SIC rotors ride.

They aren't really much lighter than Ashima Ai2 or Kcnc rotors, which I like, but find they don't last too long.

If the SIC rotors brake well with the new pads, and last, then they could be a good buy.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice to see more people running the YEP. I agree that the seat clamping parts are way too heavy, especially the top part.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

rapsac said:


> What carbon cradle is that? Looking to modify my Yep as well. Thanks.


Fit the J&L carbon cradle to the Yep post. Just removed a small amount of material with a half round file then cleaned it up with emery cloth to get the cradle fitting perfectly to the contour of the post. 20 - 30 minute job talking your time. Tape the top of the post to avoid scratches from the file if it slips.


----------



## 13JMH (Jun 14, 2015)

What's the grand total weight so far?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Still waiting for a few parts, should be 21.5ish lbs. hopefully.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Superstar 50mm stem with ProTi bolts. Extralite grips, have run these for years - very comfy. Tune top cap/bolt. Tune Speedneedle saddle. XX1 cassette. XTR9000 shift/der.
Don't like the white stem but need to figure out stem length, so will start here, the black and grey in this model are no longer available. Once I'm appointed to the Executive board on the Columbian Medellin drug cartel, I will spring for the $360 Enve stem.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

xc71 said:


> Its the J&L. Looks like I'm going to have to remove a little material from the top of the post so the cradle fits into it better.


I can report that the AX Lightness cradle fits like it was designed for the YEP. Not even the slightest gap between the cradle and seatpost. Here are some pics of my Uptimizer tuning: Den officiella Yep Uptimizer-tråden | Happyride.se

Text is Swedish, but pictures are universal


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice Crossmaxx, looks like the AX cradle is the way to go.
Received the shorter Ti bolts M5 x 25mm & M5 x 35mm and the J&L yokes along with the J&L carbon cradle 28.5 grams. This will put the dropper post weight right at 420.8 grams.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

You're going to love the xx1 cassette with m9000 trigger and derailluer! Mine works flawlessly, and that's without the GOAT link (you dont need it in my opinion)


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm impressed with the relatively easy way of loosing weight from the seatpost upper assembly. has anyone done the same to the new fox transfer post? I have no idea what lower carbon clamp fits the transfer post?


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Nice work! Thanks for tips how to save weight on dropper seatpost.


Odoslane z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Machined09 (Jul 13, 2016)

Awesome build! What's the grand total so far?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Machine. This build has been a challenge between flakie bicycle vendors and an even flakier wheel builder - had me order the wrong length spokes which I had special ordered outta Europe. Should have just built them myself, but I don't have a tensionometer and wanted this tensioned correctly. 
In the end they turned out great and I am happy with them.
Tune Princess Skyline straight pull/Tune Kong 142, XD driver.
LB 650b XC 28 hole rims, 3K matte.
Sapim Super CX-Ray spokes.
DT Swiss Alum nipples.
Front = 520.2 grams. Rear = 642.2. Total = 1162.4 grams.


----------



## Machined09 (Jul 13, 2016)

Gonna be xc killer... can you bring it under 10kg total?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Machined09 said:


> Gonna be xc killer... can you bring it under 10kg total?


Yes, will be approx. 21.6 lbs.


----------



## Machined09 (Jul 13, 2016)

Prime build mate make sure you show us a photo before you hit the trails!


----------



## Victor_c3 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have been reading and re-reading this thread with great interest. I've recently gotten back into mountain biking after taking more than a decade off of the sport and I'm looking to move from a 19.5 pound GT Zaskar from 2001 to a new Yeti SB5. I'd like to get the weight down to under 22 pounds as I absolutely hate climbing and lugging any extra weight up long climbs. You have a lot of great info in this thread. 

I notice that you went with a medium sized frame. If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? I'm about 5' 4.5" and I've test ridden a medium and found that it wasn't all that big on me. I'd like to go down to a small frame, but I'm worried I might be too big for it (even though literature states that a small is good for riders between 5' 3" and 5' 7".

ANyways, thanks for the time you took in writing this thread. It has been very helpful to me.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Victor. I am 5' 7.5" The bike fits me very well, set-up with a 50mm stem, Enve riser bar 700mm, 170mm cranks, zero offset seatpost with the saddle rails about center on the cradle. I have not ridden or even seen a small frame. Yeti says the medium fits 5 7 to 5 11 riders, so I am right in between sizes, but I don't feel its to big in any way.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Out of mild curiousity, if building for XC riding, why not build around the 4.5 instead? Seems like it would be a much better choice on paper. Thanks!


----------



## cursor718 (May 4, 2011)

awesome build. i also have a sb5c and unfortunately have been adding weight to my bike with a dropper, DVO suspension, crankbrothers mallet e pedals, etc 
i really want to start making lighter and will definitely refer to this.

and for victor....i'm 5'6" and went with a small sb5c and love it. i'm not super aggressive on the trails but wanted something i could throw around a little easier.


----------



## Victor_c3 (Aug 4, 2016)

cursor718 said:


> awesome build. i also have a sb5c and unfortunately have been adding weight to my bike with a dropper, DVO suspension, crankbrothers mallet e pedals, etc
> i really want to start making lighter and will definitely refer to this.
> 
> and for victor....i'm 5'6" and went with a small sb5c and love it. i'm not super aggressive on the trails but wanted something i could throw around a little easier.


Thanks for the size info.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Out of mild curiousity, if building for XC riding, why not build around the 4.5 instead? Seems like it would be a much better choice on paper. Thanks!


Ya the 4.5 looks killer, would def be on a short list of XC 29ers, but I'm not crazy about 29ers. The 4.5 is also shorter rear travel and I wanted at least 5" of travel for the long trail rides I do to the high Alpine and long boney decents. I also have a Scott Spark RC XC race bike at 17.87 lbs. with similar rear travel to the 4.5.
I did run into a situation in a recent 4 hour XC Marathon race where the course had a recently built DH black diamond run incorporated into it. Part way down there was a high speed 4-5 ft. drop that I didn't think twice about hitting every lap on the SB5c. I had friends watching at the jump and was surprised to learn after the race that only about 10% of all the racers hit the drop, most opting for the slower round-about. Not so sure I would have hit it on the Spark RC.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

That makes sense!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

When will we see the assembled bike? Would be nice to see it!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Crossmaxx said:


> When will we see the assembled bike? Would be nice to see it!


Been crazy busy with MTB and Dirt bike racing, my Son in hockey and work. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I will have pics and final weight posted.
Do you have any tricks for getting your Yep post to return faster?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't say that I do, but I've also never felt the need to speed up the rebound. Just make sure the wire is fully tensioned between the remote and the post, and that you pull/push the joystick lever enough to fully open the hydraulic system. Other than that, I guess you could try increasing the air pressure if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Finally got this done. Took 6 months to get every thing, thanks to a couple of flakey vendors.
21.51 lbs.
For the wheels I ended up with stan's yellow tape and a Tune valve on the rear wheel, with two scoops of Stan's sealant. EVO tube in the front. Rocket Rons 2.25".
Yeti SI rear suspension is amazing, I cannot believe the traction it gets up steep Techy climbs. For years I said I would never buy anything but a DW-Link bike, but this SI is slightly better. There is also less bob than my DW Ibis Mojo SL.
I will continue to use the Rocket Rons for racing, but I'm looking for more traction up front for most of my riding as the Geo on this bike really lets you carry alot of speed through the corners and DH's. Just got a Maxxis Forekaster I will try up front and a Nobby Nic out back for the up coming mud/snow winter season. 
The biggest surprise to me with this build was how well the fork matched up with the rear Suspension. The SI really ramps in the last part of its travel making the bike feel like it has alot more than 5" travel, this DT fork does the same thing, so the bike feels very balanced.
I changed out the round front ring for an oval which I am really liking, especially on longer steep climbs.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

A few more.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Frickin nice bike, how does it stop?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

palerider said:


> Frickin nice bike, how does it stop?


Thanks guys.
The front Ai2 rotor stops great. I had to remove the front carbon rotor and may do the same with the rear. These lastest version rotors I think are better than their past efforts, nice and straight and they don't wear, however the new pads are terrible, they definitely did not test these on any kind of sustained downhill. Power is crappy and worse yet after braking on long DH's for 5 - 10 minutes the pads and rotors glaze up and they fade to the point of zero stopping power. Squirt some water on the pads and they have IceTech stopping power but its very short lived as they quickly fade again. Right now I'm running Shimano Resin pads - zero glazing or fading but I am looking for a pad that will give me more initial stopping power. I am looking to try a soft/grabby pad but not really sure whats out there. I ordered TruckerCo alloy backed organic semi-metallic. Kettles last Gen Metal pads were decent, they just needed to find more power, as they were silent, lasted well and didn't fade.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome extreme build. Thanks for taking the time to share this. I am planning a SB5 Turq purchase in coming months, although I will likely start with the XT build, on the premise that it would cost much more to have to buy the parts separately. Your build will be the perfect reference point.

Just a couple of quick questions:

I assume you used a 11 speed XX1 SRAM cassette. No compatibility issues with XTR shifter and rear derailleur?

Why the Sworks cranks, and not the Raceface Next SL?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

joeadnan said:


> Awesome extreme build. Thanks for taking the time to share this. I am planning a SB5 Turq purchase in coming months, although I will likely start with the XT build, on the premise that it would cost much more to have to buy the parts separately. Your build will be the perfect reference point.
> 
> Just a couple of quick questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes the XX1 Cass and the XTR work great, running KMC X11SL chain.
I ran the same set of S-Works cranks on my Ibis for 5 years and they were bomb proof. Also they are lighter and cheaper than Next SL. Easiest cranks to install and remove, I can have both crank arms off the bike in about 30 seconds as its just one bolt. I don't think these would fit the Turq frame though, Yeti changed from PF30 to BB92 I believe, so I would go Next SL if thats the case or Tune Blackfoot if your bucks up.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

What are the pros and cons of the XTR shifter and SRAM cassette combination? I can see the benefit of the 10T. Is the XTR shifter and mech better in your view?

I've set up two bikes with 10-speed XT cassettes and Wolf Tooth GC42. This would have a similar low gear but less range than the SRAM cassette you are using. The SRAM would appear to be approx. 40g lighter, though I suspect much more costly.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great build XC71 - love that frame!

I run the exact same cranks, and recommend them - if you can still find that version. Crank boots recommended.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

joeadnan said:


> What are the pros and cons of the XTR shifter and SRAM cassette combination? I can see the benefit of the 10T. Is the XTR shifter and mech better in your view?
> 
> I've set up two bikes with 10-speed XT cassettes and Wolf Tooth GC42. This would have a similar low gear but less range than the SRAM cassette you are using. The SRAM would appear to be approx. 40g lighter, though I suspect much more costly.


I like the shifting and XTR der reliability. I went for the XX1 cassette for the extended range of the 10T and the weight savings over XTR cass.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Great build XC71 - love that frame!
> 
> I run the exact same cranks, and recommend them - if you can still find that version. Crank boots recommended.


Thanks Phlegm, good to see you back. I have always run the crank boots, the nice molded S-Works boots are impossible to find, but the Race Face fit well with some minor trimming of the inner hole.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome build. I have an ASR-C at just under 10kg which i thought was light, that's without dropper though!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Is there a carbon cradle that fits the Rock Shox Reverb dropper post?

It seems pretty cost effective to swap the cradle, and maybe some Ti bolts at the dropper head and possibly swapping for Ti at the SI mounting points. Any advise on this would be appreciated.

Thanks.

PS. I'm a bit jealous of some of these lightweight bikes cause with a top build 5,5 and I'm sitting at 31# ready to ride that includes tools on frame, pedals, and bash guard which are all things I need.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Suns_PSD said:


> Is there a carbon cradle that fits the Rock Shox Reverb dropper post?
> 
> It seems pretty cost effective to swap the cradle, and maybe some Ti bolts at the dropper head and possibly swapping for Ti at the SI mounting points. Any advise on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Definitely recommend the cradle, POP yokes and Ti bolts. Unfortunately I do not know anyone who has done it to a Reverb. With the amount of them out there hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I bet that thing is a rocket. Do you feel like the RR tires are enough grip for a bike that capable?


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

As a rear tire, Rocket Rons are incredible on dry trails. Shockingly good grip for rubber that light and fast rolling. Tread life is short, however, and the sidewalls are far from bulletproof.

But for a trail WW build? Doubt one could find a better tire.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

moefosho said:


> I bet that thing is a rocket. Do you feel like the RR tires are enough grip for a bike that capable?


The rear yes for XC racing and alot of my trail riding, the front not so much, its never that great anywhere. I have mounted the new Maxxis Forekaster 2.35 up front and its very impressive. I do not notice any more rolling resistance, as rear I am sure I would. 
The RR on the rear set-up tubeliss at 21-22 psi. works well even on wet roots and rocks. For late Fall/winter riding I ran a 2.25 Nobby Nic, but it is terrible in the wet. I have recently mounted a Mich Wild Mud 2.0 on the rear and it is excellent in mud, snow and even ice tubeliss at 20 psi. Weight was 657 grams Claimed 609 grams.
I recently returned from a week in AZ - Sedona, Browns, South MTN National trail. I ran the NN rear, FK front and that combo was very good. NN was at home on loose over hard pack which is where Schwalbe says its best.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

A couple of changes. MT Zoom 720mm, 15mm riser. MT Zoom seatpost clamp.


----------



## Erwandy (Jan 8, 2016)

Amazing build and parts.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My rear QR thru axle broke so I picked up a Hardlite 12 x 142/148 E thru axle.
Price and weight are great and it looks good. Was a little concerned on how the length would be, but it was perfect.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice way to get rid of 40 gr matching the color at the same time :thumbsup:


----------

